# Who's that with Arnold?



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been reading muscle mags since the late '70s and have seen a ton of Arnold pics. This is one I don't remember ever seeing. Looking jacked!







I'm guessing that's Kent Kuehn in the background but it's a shaky guess at best. Anyone recognize the other guy with certainty?


----------



## rocco0218 (Jul 13, 2011)

All I can see are his outrageous pec striations...dude is awesome!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

could it be the guy in lower left here?

http://forum.bodybuildingpro.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=850&stc=1&d=1090253032


----------



## Omar08 (Jul 13, 2011)

The picture is awesome! I wish there would be more Arnold pics here in this thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/104737-arnold-god-thread.html

look here Omar


----------



## MDR (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> could it be the guy in lower left here?
> 
> http://forum.bodybuildingpro.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=850&stc=1&d=1090253032


 
Kinda thought it might be Ken Waller too, but I think Curt's guess might be on the money.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> All I can see are his outrageous pec striations...dude is awesome!!



Yeah, that struck me, too. Don't recall too many shots of Arnold with striations like that.



Little Wing said:


> could it be the guy in lower left here?
> 
> http://forum.bodybuildingpro.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=850&stc=1&d=1090253032
> 
> ...



Could be Waller, but -- not that I'm a hairstylist -- being a bald guy, I do pay attention to hair. lol And I don't think that's Waller's mop. D'OH!

Like I said, my guess is pretty shaky. Never saw that pic (that I recall anyway) and you can only see a fraction of the other guy's mug, so...

There's a big Arnold site -- Schwarzenegger.IT -- that might have a shot with the same guy and Arnold from the same photo shoot.


----------



## arekwhite (Jul 14, 2011)

The pic of arnold is awesome i think the man behind is trainer of the arnold it may be not sure..


----------



## newfieguy77 (Jul 14, 2011)

dude is a beast


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 14, 2011)

Those forearms are too thin to be Wallers, IMO.  Unless it's just a crappy shot of them...


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)

Im guessing Paul Grant


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 14, 2011)

It is Paul Grant.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Im guessing Paul Grant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not doubting either of you that it's Paul Grant in the shot I originally posted, but_ in the pic above... _I thought that was Ken Waller seated on the bench with Arnold to the one side and Ric Drasin to the other.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm maybe you are right Curt i just did a google of his name for images. Similar hairdo. Im sure its paul grant in your picture though.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 14, 2011)

In the first photo, it is Paul Grant.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm thinking Mike Kats (where's my tshirt)


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm thinking Mike Kats (where's my tshirt)



Nah Katz was closer to Arnolds height.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Nah Katz was closer to Arnolds height.



Come on, think of camera perspective!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)

Bro the oiler has curly hair on top Katz is got juicer hair lol damn near bald


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I'm not doubting either of you that it's Paul Grant in the shot I originally posted, but_ in the pic above... _I thought that was Ken Waller seated on the bench with Arnold to the one side and Ric Drasin to the other.



i think you're right because i saw this pic a few times last night when i was looking for pics of waller. if you google ken waller and arnold you see that pic n it says ken waller seated.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Bro the oiler has curly hair on top Katz is got juicer hair lol damn near bald



I'm never wrong. I thought I was wrong, but I realized I was mistaken. 

You win lats.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hmm maybe you are right Curt i just did a google of his name for images. Similar hairdo. *Im sure its paul grant in your picture though.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Thank you!



juggernaut said:


> I'm thinking Mike Kats (where's my tshirt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike's hair was a *lot *thinner than the man in the first post above. Great shot of him doing curls, jugg! 

Here are more shots of Paul Grant.





A bad pic, but there's Ken Waller (2nd) and Paul Grant representing Wales (3rd). Lou Ferrigno is holding his trophy at the 1974 IFBB Mr. Universe.


----------



## MDR (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot about Grant.  He was the guy who needles Arnold right at the beginning of Pumping Iron for leaving him out.  Great physique.


----------

